
FDA grants emergency use authorization for Abbott coronavirus antibody test - jonbaer
https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-antibody-test-abbott-fda-eua-3827c6e6-1475-4626-9800-846d80d68f8d.html
======
rasengan
While we don’t know if antibodies signal anything regarding immunity in
humans, a close relative of ours absolutely gained immunity in tests [1] so
the likelihood is high.

[1] [https://www.livescience.com/monkeys-cannot-get-reinfected-
wi...](https://www.livescience.com/monkeys-cannot-get-reinfected-with-
coronavirus-study.html)

